# Bands With "genuine" "leather"



## CMCM (Mar 29, 2013)

general question and I don't know where else to put it.

I have seen a lot of bands (replacement and on brand watches) that claim "genuine leather", but they are clearly some sort of plastic or mix of something.

for example, Skagen's "genuine leather" looks and smells like leather, but after a few months, it starts to crumble and disintegrate.

I have seen this in other "leather" products like bags, wallets, etc.

Is there no market rule on authenticity?

Is there any way to know when buying online?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

In this country you are covered by various items of legislation such as the Sale of Goods Act, but of course once you're on line, buying from various foreign sources, you can't be quite as sure. I suppose research is the way to go but it's not going to be easy


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

i would think the "genuine leather" probably means the inner lining,the rest of it in some cases i sure is cheapo plastic.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have also had this problem. The outer cover was pristine but the part that attached to the watch almost fell apart.  This was a rarely worn watch too.

Disappointing to say the least. It almost cost me my watch. :wallbash:

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If it has "Genuine Leather" or similar stamped inside the band and nowhere else, it most ;likely is ONLY the inside lining of the band that is a thin leather skin, and the outside is who knows what - - woof - miaow - - moo - - plastigator or ? :lol:

There are some custom strap makers around, Google on "Toshi" or "Vintage Watch Straps" or "Custom Watch Straps" or sim ilar to see what there is - - note tho' that hand made leather can be wonderful but pretty thick *[ like me :rofl2: ]* and not always suitable for dressier watches IMO (never humble)!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There is an endless supply of "genuine leather" straps from the far east. A great many of these straps are constructed from plastic poly goo and stamped to appear like leather, the sort of thing animal rights celebrity types wear. The other popular type being, as mentioned, the world's thinnest strip of leather with a poly top and a stuffing of recycled polyester and recycled paper. Part of the trick is knowing what the exact legal wording is for your country. Belts are just as bad as watch bands. Most belts you find in stores are complete rubbish stuffed with crap.

Later,

William


----------

